# London Coffee Festival 2019 roll call



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

So then, tickets are out, promo has started and there's 4 weeks to go.

Who's going?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Scotford said:


> So then, tickets are out, promo has started and there's 4 weeks to go.
> 
> Who's going?


The number of times I've been offered free tickets, but could never muster up the enthusiasm to attend. I see it a bit like Star Trek, I like the show, but wouldn't go to a convention.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> The number of times I've been offered free tickets, but could never muster up the enthusiasm to attend. I see it a bit like Star Trek, I like the show, but wouldn't go to a convention.


TBF Dave, it is just a bit of a spectacle of how to show off in front of a paying audience for some of the exhibitors these days.

But on the other end of the scale, there are some absolutely cracking coffees and experiences to be had though.

You should give it a try on the industry days if you're not into ramjam crowds of people fawning over robotic arms or the latest latte art demo.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Yup - wife bought tickets for us and two of our nephews before Christmas. My little boy will be about two months old at that point and will be downing babyccinos* like they're going out of fashion**.

* Note to social services: joke!

** Should never have been in fashion.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Scotford said:


> So then, tickets are out, promo has started and there's 4 weeks to go.
> 
> Who's going?


Might be a better chance of bumping into you there than at your shop?

That said I couldn't find the Curve stand last time I went (2017) despite directions being obtained. To be fair I only made it to Brixton twice, once after that weekend, the second time after the sky went orange/grey in the wake of a storm...got some nice fish to cook both times though.

Would like to go again despite the Star Trek warning, will see if I can fix a few days off in the new job.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah I'll be there on Saturday morning. My girlfriend is coming too, who isn't much of a coffee fan... We'll see how that works!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Scotford said:


> TBF Dave, it is just a bit of a spectacle of how to show off in front of a paying audience for some of the exhibitors these days.
> 
> But on the other end of the scale, there are some absolutely cracking coffees and experiences to be had though.
> 
> You should give it a try on the industry days if you're not into ramjam crowds of people fawning over robotic arms or the latest latte art demo.


I have also been invited to the Milan Coffee show industry days (5 times now), perhaps in 2019 I might attend the Milan one, that sort of piques my interest. I didn't go last time because I was too fat and in Italy it's not a good look. Fortunately I am not fat now and have no qualms about attending.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Syenitic said:


> Might be a better chance of bumping into you there than at your shop?


Yeah to be fair it's a rare day I do a full service these days.

This year I'll be working with Curve in the roasters village every day, chatting lots and brewing up some utterly amazing coffees.

The shop also has a slot on the True Artisan Cafe Friday PM session (right before the launch party, conveniently) slinging some Fed-spresso and a bit o booze for the masses.

Should be a fun year tbh!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll be there on Thursday, glad to hear you and Curve will be there .


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

From a coffee drinker point of view what's there to see? Apart from masses of people, cause it's uber busy I can't really see anything attractive. Meet up with like minded peeps perhaps, but how many coffees will you try before you get all buzzy and over caffeinated?

T.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

dsc said:


> From a coffee drinker point of view what's there to see? Apart from masses of people, cause it's uber busy I can't really see anything attractive. Meet up with like minded peeps perhaps, but how many coffees will you try before you get all buzzy and over caffeinated?
> 
> T.


I had a similar mindset as it was always too busy to chat up people behind counters.

I bought a ticket for Glasgow one this year again. There are few new coffee shops and roasters in the field that I want to try, maybe get few bags or gadgets as well. Glasgow Coffee Festival isn't massive, but still busy - so an hour or so will probably be enough to wander around and disappear.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

PPapa said:


> I had a similar mindset as it was always too busy to chat up people behind counters.
> 
> I bought a ticket for Glasgow one this year again. There are few new coffee shops and roasters in the field that I want to try, maybe get few bags or gadgets as well. Glasgow Coffee Festival isn't massive, but still busy - so an hour or so will probably be enough to wander around and disappear.


I think that was the issue what last year's LCF, most booths were so busy you'd have to wait 10-15min to have a chat with anyone. That makes the whole thing pointless, especially if you've paid for tickets.

T.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

dsc said:


> I think that was the issue what last year's LCF, most booths were so busy you'd have to wait 10-15min to have a chat with anyone. That makes the whole thing pointless, especially if you've paid for tickets.
> 
> T.


We did manage to find a booth (that shall not be named) that wasn't busy at all. I fancied beans from them as they roast alongside of selling equipment.

- Hi

- Hi

I looked at some beans, stood like an idiot for few moments and carried on. It's fine if you don't want to engage to your potential customer, but come on!

Maybe it's introverted me, but I worked in hospitality (and even tastings!!!) and I managed to engage with people who had at least some interest. It's not that difficult, once you get in that mood.

I'm changing my strategy this time around and I'll be aggressive customer! You'll have to kick me out if you don't want me and I'll get my money's worth.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

PPapa said:


> I looked at some beans, stood like an idiot for few moments and carried on. It's fine if you don't want to engage to your potential customer, but come on!
> 
> Maybe it's introverted me, but I worked in hospitality (and even tastings!!!) and I managed to engage with people who had at least some interest. It's not that difficult, once you get in that mood.


This is the thing I find strangest about the London Coffee festival every year you'll find quite a few places where the people are either talking to each other or just not interested in talking. I can't fathom the point of going if you haven't at least got the gumption to try and talk to somebody that's looking at your stuff. Of course the other extreme doesn't help - you find a place where the guy is talking endlessly to one person with a mass of people hoping to get in on the action...Still I go, I just drink too much espresso and regret choices on the train ride home...


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I think part of it is the whole coffee bro culture, where the booth team is having a good time chatting between themselves completely forgetting why they are there in the first place.

Personally I wouldn't mind going for some technical chats, but I think 95% of it is a sales event + crowds of hipsters going there just because it's popular.

T.


----------



## DogandHat (Aug 28, 2017)

We'll be down visiting on the Thursday industry day, so do please stop and say hello if you find us in the crowd.

We found James Hoffman's view on the festival from last year pretty interesting... and you'll notice Square Mile aren't exhibiting this year


----------



## joe (Nov 13, 2014)

Perplexes me that you have to buy tickets to attend something where they want to sell things to you.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DogandHat said:


> We'll be down visiting on the Thursday industry day, so do please stop and say hello if you find us in the crowd.
> 
> We found James Hoffman's view on the festival from last year pretty interesting... and you'll notice Square Mile aren't exhibiting this year


He talks a lot of sense! Totally agree with buying your own coffee and testing the experience - a lot of businesses would do well to listen to that (not meaning coffee/anyone here particularly)


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

DogandHat said:


> We found James Hoffman's view on the festival from last year pretty interesting... and you'll notice Square Mile aren't exhibiting this year


Didn't he say that it was uber busy and that they will be doing smth different next year?

T.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

DogandHat said:


> We'll be down visiting on the Thursday industry day, so do please stop and say hello if you find us in the crowd.
> 
> We found James Hoffman's view on the festival from last year pretty interesting... and you'll notice Square Mile aren't exhibiting this year


I've never felt like the festival is organised by somebody who knows what it's like to go there. I always find it terrifically difficult to find my way around for a start.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Going on the Friday last session


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> I've never felt like the festival is organised by somebody who knows what it's like to go there.


This is pretty nail on head tbh. Allegra are a market research company first and foremost and subcontract most aspects of the organisation and running of LCF to as many people as they can so of course, the festival has no real flow or overall organisation. I look at it like many different mini festivals each that has its own vibe.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

DogandHat said:


> you'll notice Square Mile aren't exhibiting this year


They never normally do a lot on their own at LCF. Last year was the decade anniversary so they went a bit ott and showed off, and quite rightly so tbh.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I have also been invited to the Milan Coffee show industry days (5 times now), perhaps in 2019 I might attend the Milan one, that sort of piques my interest. I didn't go last time because I was too fat and in Italy it's not a good look. Fortunately I am not fat now and have no qualms about attending.


[snort] Not a good look in Italy?

Is is a good look here then?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Friday for me and maybe there's something wrong with me but I think it's a great experience. Sure there are things to put up with (the noise for one) but I have met wonderful, wonderful people there (including Forum members) who simply want to talk about their passion. Going very early helps to get a quick sense of where things are before it gets too busy, planning in some breaks or experiences, and... well, it's for me and I know it's not for everyone but that's what makes life all the richer.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry if I sounded like I wanted to discourage people from going, quite the opposite, I think it's worth going once just to see what it's about. I'm just a grumpy lazy sod most of the time so take my above opinions with a grain of salt









T.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Being I'm working next door to Truman Brewery I'll pop in on the Friday after work


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> Being I'm working next door to Truman Brewery I'll pop in on the Friday after work


See you there Denis


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

dsc said:


> Sorry if I sounded like I wanted to discourage people from going, quite the opposite, I think it's worth going once just to see what it's about. I'm just a grumpy lazy sod most of the time so take my above opinions with a grain of salt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would thoroughly encourage anyone with an interest in coffee, not necessarily the gear to go. Realistically get tickets for a session and go an a hour or so after the doors open for it. That way most of the crowds have circulated way ahead of you leaving space and cooler air to breath.

In the two or so hours you will have, you can go and find out about how geography, processing, roasting all have an influence on what you are drinking. You might even get to chat with a coffee personality if that floats your boat, without the fanboy throng.

I have usually overstayed my time-slot too, frankly there was no way it was policed and I think the organisers just relied upon natural dispersion to clear the decks before the next session started (I usually have gone into the afternoon sessions). Of course that may be different since I last attended in 2017.

Overall I have found it very informative, but also can appreciate the earlier thoughts of dsc. To quote the recently departed Mark Hollis 'Life's what you make it'.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Syenitic said:


> I would thoroughly encourage anyone with an interest in coffee, not necessarily the gear to go... Realistically get tickets for a session and go an a hour or so after the doors open for it. That way most of the crowds have circulated way ahead of you leaving space and cooler air to breath....I have usually overstayed my time-slot too, frankly there was no way it was policed and I think the organisers just relied upon natural dispersion to clear the decks before the next session started (I usually have gone into the afternoon sessions). Of course that may be different since I last attended in 2017...


I would not rely on this - over the last few years there has been an efficient way of filtering people out. I suppose you could find a quieter bit, engage in conversation with someone on a stall and then gently merge into the next session. Anyway I have been thinking about this and I realised that what makes the difference for me is...









wearing the Forum T-shirt.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> See you there Denis


You two should come find me and grab a drink


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Scotford said:


> You two should come find me and grab a drink


Will do


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> I would not rely on this - over the last few years there has been an efficient way of filtering people out. I suppose you could find a quieter bit, engage in conversation with someone on a stall and then gently merge into the next session. Anyway I have been thinking about this and I realised that what makes the difference for me is...
> 
> View attachment 39331
> 
> ...


Stop the press.

CoffeeForums t-shirts? Where have you been all my life..!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

RazorliteX said:


> Stop the press.
> 
> CoffeeForums t-shirts? Where have you been all my life..!


This was then...maybe @Glenn could be tempted to do a Forum T-Shirt 0.2. As I recall, the hardest part was deciding on the wording.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I still have a couple of size L left from the original batch

Expression of interest below...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

May your dreams come true @RazorliteX



Glenn said:


> I still have a couple of size L left from the original batch
> 
> Expression of interest below...


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> May your dreams come true @RazorliteX


Woohoo - M for me please.


----------



## louissegal (Jan 23, 2018)

I will be there both Thursday and Friday this year. Regrettably went only for the Thursday last year and barely managed to see half the stands, found that on that first day you could have much more in-depth chats with the exhibitors and actually made some really good contacts.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Due to the fact that I may have to travel to suffolk for business reasons, that weekend I've booked the Sunday brunch session.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm there all day Sunday with the missus .. who isn't a coffee fan.

Should be interesting.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

RazorliteX said:


> I'm there all day Sunday with the missus .. who isn't a coffee fan.
> 
> Should be interesting.


She'll be fine: Plenty of tea, hot chocolate, chocolate and cakes...and a cocktail bar.


----------



## louissegal (Jan 23, 2018)

If it's anything like last year then there will be plenty of stands exhibiting a variety of tea and an assortment of confectionary and food - it's never just coffee there!


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Cocktail bar, sold already then.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I highly recommend the Curve Colombian Gesha for you people still to visit!

Had a good Kenyan from Django, Small Batch had a tasty espresso as well - forgot where from! Common Coffee Roasters filter and espresso... too much coffee again basically.

Was nice today though, not too busy compared to sometimes I've been.

Apart from not meeting Dog & Hat I managed to find everybody that I wanted to and have a bit of a chat.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> I highly recommend the Curve Colombian Gesha for you people still to visit!
> 
> Had a good Kenyan from Django, Small Batch had a tasty espresso as well - forgot where from! Common Coffee Roasters filter and espresso... too much coffee again basically.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe - always helpful to get a guide as to what to look out for and will definitely track down the Curve stand (roaster's village?).

I'm looking forward to tomorrow. Very much.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Even though I'm nowhere near their stand I can definitely recommend Curve, they kick some serious ass roastwise.

T.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

By the sound of it, I need to get to their stand as a priority before the Gesha runs out.

I'll miss Frank and Markus this year and full on grinder and machine mods porn - they're (for at least Frank is) in Shanghai.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Thanks Joe - always helpful to get a guide as to what to look out for and will definitely track down the Curve stand (roaster's village?).
> 
> .


Yes Roaster Village . Enjoy!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Thanks Joe - always helpful to get a guide as to what to look out for and will definitely track down the Curve stand (roaster's village?).
> 
> I'm looking forward to tomorrow. Very much.


Look for the balloons


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> By the sound of it, I need to get to their stand as a priority before the Gesha runs out.


We had better not run out


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

I thought the Niche had been drinking protein shakes until I realised what stand this was. Mythos 1 & 2 side by side.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Scotford said:


> We had better not run out


You hadn't. The balloons are helpful. The welcome wonderful. The coffee sublime.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Another epic day. Fair few challengers who can beat me in a "cockoff" (yeah, try it)

If you beat me, you win a bag of Gesha.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Bugger missed that opportunity yesterday!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Funny story. Bought me and my nephew a ticket for tomorrow. Just about to print it off, when I noticed that actually we booked for *today's* brunch session...

Going to purchase another pair. At least half is going to charity.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Paid a visit today. I mistook for @Scotford someone else on the curve coffee stand - DOH! My apologies mate, I'm getting old. Good coffee though, I'll buy some curve coffee later in the year. My haul from today which is the biggest in 5 visits.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I made the LCF instagram


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dwalsh1 said:


> I made the LCF instagram
> View attachment 39778


Congrats!

The emoji throwdown sounds like it was a laugh too.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

ashcroc said:


> Congrats!
> 
> The emoji throwdown sounds like it was a laugh too.


To be fair I didn't volunteer for the latte art compo. I was thrown in the deep end by my friends at Ozone coffee roasters. I failed miserably haha.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Congrats!
> 
> The emoji throwdown sounds like it was a laugh too.


Actually I thought that was for the Emoji throwdown, already


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Went down and was quite impressed, very good "festival" vibe but without alcohol being the main focus. Found the roasting labs interesting, some of the coffees were sublime and was rather impressed by some tumeric infusion drink that you mix with almond mix or other stuff.

Drool factor for some of the kit on stage, especially the Black Eagle gear.

Even better next door to Spital market so got some decent food afterwards Was expecting a somewhat geeky "computer show" equivalent to the 1990s' but anything but - I've definitely made a mental note to go again next year.

edited to add:

Place was pretty vast, we spent around 3 hours there taking our time and did not have a chance to see everything.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Shit, now I regret not going 

Still, just ordered the LCF Gesha from Curve, so not all is lost.

T.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jarheaded1988 said:


> I cant make it, at a wedding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your own?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Grimley said:


> Paid a visit today. I mistook for @Scotford someone else on the curve coffee stand - DOH! My apologies mate, I'm getting old. Good coffee though, I'll buy some curve coffee later in the year. My haul from today which is the biggest in 5 visits.


Blimey - that's the best image for a "haul" of coffee that I've seen.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Bit late but these are the photos I took on Sunday:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/fib3wJVtjWZLJz66A


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Great set of photos - and a bit late is good - I could relive it. But...where was Scotford?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Great set of photos - and a bit late is good - I could relive it. But...where was Scotford?


He's there alright. Twice in fact


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Scotford said:


> He's there alright. Twice in fact


you the Aaron Rodgers type?


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

FYI He was on the Curve Coffee roasters stand.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Grimley said:


> FYI He was on the Curve Coffee roasters stand.


yes and there's two guys, one Packers QB and one Gerard Butler type


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Hasi said:


> Gerard Butler


I'll take that as a compliment, I guess.


----------



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

I was there on the Friday evening session - put together a brief video of my trip there - would be interesting to know if i accidentally caught any of you on film!


----------

